# Critique?



## AKjeff (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd like some of you experienced builders and operators to look over my layout design for any glitches or gotchas. This is an HO layout I made in Anyrail.










The outer run on the top and right sides will be elevated. I haven't gotten that far in Anyrail yet.
Where the bench work is missing on the lower right will be a hinged section.

I've attached the file should anybody like to give it some tweaks.

I'm mostly concerned with the yard, both access to it and operating in it without fouling the main.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

You need a yard lead track to keep the main clear.


----------



## AKjeff (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Southern. I knew I was missing something but couldn't figure out where to put it.
I also appreciate you adding the color. That is not how I intended the track, I now see how it looks to others, I need to make more changes.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice solution Southern. A long tail track that will keep most switching
operations away from the Main. 

You asked about gotchas: You'll need a reverse loop controller for the Wye,
and depending on how your turntable is equipped, possibly one for it also.

Should be a fun layout to operate.

Don


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is one of the thinks I like about anyrail, Just keep changing it.


----------



## AKjeff (Oct 29, 2013)

Time to do some research, thanks.


----------

